# What’s your best misspelled bottle?



## Wildcat wrangler (May 6, 2021)

Th


----------



## butchndad (May 6, 2021)

unfortunately it reads  “PROF CALLANS WORLD RENOWNED BRAZILIAN GUM” which isn't nearly as funny.  sorry to be a buzzkill


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (May 6, 2021)

butchndad said:


> unfortunately it reads “PROF CALLANS WORLD RENOWNED BRAZILIAN GUM” which isn't nearly as funny. sorry to be a buzzkill



Right? Wish the embossing was better on this... it was hella funny for a couple of days, there. Now it’s just a bottle! Lol!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (May 6, 2021)

> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (May 6, 2021)

HERE'S A MISSPELLED BOTTLE OF MINE. LEON.


----------



## J.R. Collector (May 6, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> HERE'S A MISSPELLED BOTTLE OF MINE. LEON.View attachment 224745View attachment 224746




I wonder if they received a refund on the missing letter.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (May 7, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> I wonder if they received a refund on the missing letter.



That wins the “most  lovely” of the misspelled bottles !(Sigh.... bottle porn... is that wrong? I got issues I guess.... deep, deep issues) oh, but that IS a beautiful bottle.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (May 7, 2021)

For anybody not familiar with Ypsilanti Michigan, this Bottle is missing the letter N in Ypsilanti. LEON.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (May 10, 2021)

butchndad said:


> unfortunately it reads “PROF CALLANS WORLD RENOWNED BRAZILIAN GUM” which isn't nearly as funny. sorry to be a buzzkill



But after closer inspection, with a jewelers loop- 6 out of 6 here agree that it doesn’t say gum. That may have been supposed to be a g, but is very clearly a c. It’s not broken off not bad embossing there-check it out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bad embossing on left side. It’s pretty clear on the right side!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Funny again? Early fertility clinic. Let’s hear it for those crazy Brazilians! Woo hoo! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## butchndad (May 10, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> But after closer inspection, with a jewelers loop- 6 out of 6 here agree that it doesn’t say gum. That may have been supposed to be a g, but is very clearly a c. It’s not broken off not bad embossing there-check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let’s hear it for those crazy Brazilians! Woo hoo! INDEED LOL


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (May 10, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Th



Only a couple days before I found the world renounded Brazilians, I found this one, in my existing collection:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Apparently more common than I thought!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bohdan (May 12, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> But after closer inspection, with a jewelers loop- 6 out of 6 here agree that it doesn’t say gum. That may have been supposed to be a g, but is very clearly a c. It’s not broken off not bad embossing there-check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How old are you?


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (May 12, 2021)

Bohdan said:


> How old are you?



Really? You ask a lady her age? Old enough. Hey, I didn’t write the bottle- someone said it said gum, is all. It says what it says....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bohdan (May 13, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Really? You ask a lady her age? Old enough. Hey, I didn’t write the bottle- someone said it said gum, is all. It says what it says....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



"Lady" ?  The name obviously titillates you.


----------



## J.R. Collector (May 16, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> For anybody not familiar with Ypsilanti Michigan, this Bottle is missing the letter N in Ypsilanti. LEON.




Home of Domino's Pizza


----------



## hemihampton (May 16, 2021)

Sarasota, Yes it is. Here's another Misspelled Bottle. Beiwer's Bottling Works from Mount (MT) Clemens Michigan. Notice this Bottle has 2 MM's in the Clemens. Looked like they tried to squeeze the 2nd M in there. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 16, 2021)

anybody in here?


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (May 17, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> anybody in here?View attachment 225234



Mahahahah! Present and counted! I like your bottle... this east coast west coast thing is so different... I just love seeing all the bottles that are so different from out here.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J.R. Collector (May 17, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Sarasota, Yes it is. Here's another Misspelled Bottle. Beiwer's Bottling Works from Mount (MT) Clemens Michigan. Notice this Bottle has 2 MM's in the Clemens. Looked like they tried to squeeze the 2nd M in there. LEON.View attachment 225230View attachment 225231View attachment 225232





I would immediately say that the mold wasn't finished on Friday and Monday morning they started again to finish it and forgot they already did the M and squeezed it another one thinking they missed it!! Wow that is clearly the only squeezed in letter as well. Damn new hires never pay attention.


----------

